# puff font



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking for puff fonts anyone know of good place to get the fonts for doing this work


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just triple your density and seal off the ends. Use foam for puff, not craft foam and an 80/12 sharp point needle. Finish with a heat gun.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks how do I change the density and seal off the ends , I have SEU and pe design 7 but really have not done much with ethier 
So if some one can tell me how to do these functions I will try 
Larry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I dont have that software. Go to youtube and search for puff embroidery digitizing. 
here is one that seems to show it
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGldRj3ZvUs[/media]


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

This company has a couple of free sample letters...

3D Embroidery Letters Fonts

Lots of videos on how to digitize puff letters out there.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys I have the free sample from there very good stuff and they have what I need just can't pull the trigger for $99 yet Looking for a little bit cheaper 
If I can modify a font I already have would be the best if it doesn't take a bunch of time you know the saying 
Will try and find the youtube only saw them sewing when I looked last not building the file 
Larry


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Larry,

If you want to download, there is another example that I created on the SEU group that shows the "capping" technique. The one I sent you earlier was also created with the Sierra product and shows the pinching of the ends. You can do both of these to existing fonts in SEU as long as you understand the” why and how”. Script fonts are probably the easiest to start with.

 As far as having a whole font ready to go…. You will see that $99 is a bargain from the standpoint of time, but you have to realize that you’ll have a lot less flexibility on the size and design aspects. If you have a market for 2” block or script letters that you’ll put singly on baseball caps, you can make your money back quickly. If you want to learn how, I’d buy them one at a time and notice how they are constructed, and learn how to emulate the technique.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks ZM 
I have been looking at some youtube this morning and yes it looks like it may take some time 
For now I'm just doing a hat to show the work to get some business so I guess I need to buy the letters I need so they look good , then when I get the work buy the sets


----------

